# Hornhecht in den Niederlanden ?



## BarschHunter09 (5. April 2014)

Hallo|wavey:
Der Raps fängt ja langsam an zu blühen nun wollte ich fragen :
Weiß jemand ob der Hornhecht schon in den Niederlanden angekommen ist ? Fahre in einer Woche in die Nähe von Brouwershaven und wollte wissen ob sich dort jemand auskennt und ob er vielleicht Tipps zu guten Angelstellen hat ?
Über Antworten würde ich mich sehr freuen


----------



## schnupp (5. April 2014)

*AW: Hornhecht in den Niederlanden ?*

Hallo, 
momentan wird noch nicht gefangen. Ich denke in 2 Wochen geht es richtig los.
Wenn du Glück hast sind die ersten kleineren Schwärme nächste Woche schon da.

Gruß Chris


----------



## BarschHunter09 (5. April 2014)

*AW: Hornhecht in den Niederlanden ?*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort :m
ist der Hering denn noch da ?


----------



## Ted (8. April 2014)

*AW: Hornhecht in den Niederlanden ?*

Ich bin über Ostern da und hoffe auf Heringe oder Hornhechte. Was sagt Ihr dazu?


----------



## Ra.T (8. April 2014)

*AW: Hornhecht in den Niederlanden ?*



Ted schrieb:


> Ich bin über Ostern da und hoffe auf Heringe oder Hornhechte. Was sagt Ihr dazu?



Hallo...,
erste oder zweite Woche ?
Und wo bist du da ?
Die Hornis werden bestimmt an der Küste sein, nur wo ist die Frage.
Ist ja nicht so kalt wie letztes Jahr.
Kann dir ein PM schicken, wenn ich welche sehe.
mfg
Ralf


----------



## Ted (8. April 2014)

*AW: Hornhecht in den Niederlanden ?*

Wohnen werde ich in Bruinisse, bin aber Mobil und würde auch eine weitere Fahrt in Kauf nehmen.
Ich reise am 18.4 an und bleibe dann vier tage. Wenn der Wetterbericht gut ist nehme auch mein Boot mit. Da ich aber nur den Binnenschein habe und der Kahn weit mehr als 25 kmh macht, kann ich nur auf dem Grevelingen Meer fahren.
Über ein PM und aktuelle Updates würde ich mich freuen! werde dann auch mein Bestes geben und dich auf dem aktuellen Stand halten.


----------



## Ra.T (9. April 2014)

*AW: Hornhecht in den Niederlanden ?*

Die Entfernung passt ja.
Zu der Zeit bin ich auch da,bei Domburg, und kann dir kurzfristig eine Info zusenden, wenn welche an den Haken gehen.

mfg
Ralf


----------



## Stefan660 (21. April 2014)

*AW: Hornhecht in den Niederlanden ?*

Und wie ist die Lage aktuell? War jemand über Ostern in Zeeland, sind schon Horni`s da?


----------



## Ra.T (22. April 2014)

*AW: Hornhecht in den Niederlanden ?*

Hallo...,
hier in Westkapelle, seit Sonntag da und noch keine gesehen, oder was gehört.
Mfg
Ralf


----------



## Stefan660 (23. April 2014)

*AW: Hornhecht in den Niederlanden ?*

So, war gestern (22.4.) am Neeltje Jans. Keine Hornhechte da, auch sonst wurde dort noch nichts gefangen.


----------



## _seabass_hunter (23. April 2014)

*AW: Hornhecht in den Niederlanden ?*

Bin hier in Burgh Haamstede ,es sind noch keine Hornis , Makrelen und auch keine Seebarsch da. Wird so gut wie garnichts gefangen.


----------



## Ted (23. April 2014)

*AW: Hornhecht in den Niederlanden ?*

Bei Westkapelle wurden am Wochenende schon ein Paar Seebarsche gefangen...


----------



## _seabass_hunter (23. April 2014)

*AW: Hornhecht in den Niederlanden ?*

Ja das habe ich auch gehört, die waren bereits vor zwei Wochen schon da.Aber hier in Burgh ist noch nichts los.Aber es dürfte nicht mehr lange dauern.


----------



## Mac Gill (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hornhecht in den Niederlanden ?*

Die ersten Hornhechte sind in Westkapelle von der Küste gefangen worden.


----------

